# Rep 'titles' - What order do they go in?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Something that's caught my interest. If you hover over a users 'gems' that signifies their reputation, you see a little title, for example I currently have "I'mNotAPervert! has a reputation beyond repute", whilst others have different ones.

Anyone know what order they all go in, or is there a thread that exists that I can't seem to find that explains it all?

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You on drugs? :lol:

Can't see what you mean mate, what are the 'gems'?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the green bar mate - hover over it, you have "greatness beyond words"

its obviously bollox then


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> the green bar mate - hover over it, you have "greatness beyond words"
> 
> its obviously bollox then


What's above Skye's then? :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What's above Skye's then? :lol:


older than time itself?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

<<<< Dem ones, the beautiful little green things 



latblaster said:


> You on drugs? :lol:
> 
> Can't see what you mean mate, what are the 'gems'?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Something that's caught my interest. If you hover over a users 'gems' that signifies their reputation, you see a little title, for example I currently have "I'mNotAPervert! has a reputation beyond repute", whilst others have different ones.
> 
> Anyone know what order they all go in, or is there a thread that exists that I can't seem to find that explains it all?
> 
> Cheers :thumbup1:


is infamous around these parts

can only hope to improve

has a little shameless behaviour in the past

is an unknown quantity at this point

is on a distinguished road

will become famous soon enough

is a jewel in the rough

is a glorious beacon of light

is a name known to all

is a splendid one to behold

has much to be proud of

has a brilliant future

has a reputation beyond repute

Has greatness beyond words


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lorian said:


> is infamous around these parts
> 
> can only hope to improve
> 
> ...


Thanks  Gah, I'm one away from the best one :angry:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

looks like i have greatness beyond words lol.

never spotted that before.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wonder what i am


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

> Something that's caught my interest. If you hover over a users 'gems' that signifies their reputation, you see a little title, for example I currently have "I'mNotAPervert! has a reputation beyond repute", whilst others have different ones.
> 
> Anyone know what order they all go in, or is there a thread that exists that I can't seem to find that explains it all?
> 
> Cheers :thumbup1:


One year member and I never noticed that if you go with your mouse over those green gems a sentence was appearing, cool!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I said:


> Thanks  Gah' date=' I'm one away from the best one :angry: [/quote']
> 
> Me too and I only notice today due to your thread!
> 
> I wanted rep you but apparently I need to "spread some reps around before to be able to rep you" again, ahahahah probably repped you not so long ago


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What am I? I have a phone so can't hover


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Me too and I only notice today due to your thread!
> 
> I wanted rep you but apparently I need to "spread some reps around before to be able to rep you" again, ahahahah probably repped you not so long ago


Haha  Silly aye, I understand measures being put in to stop people repping each other endlessly but you still can't rep someone after weeks sometimes until you rep someone else :laugh:

P.S. My rep didn't tip you over to the next rank :no:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What am I? I have a phone so can't hover


You have greatness beyond words

feels weird saying it like that lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What am I? I have a phone so can't hover


IGotTekkers Has greatness beyond words, top rank boi :thumbup1:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@I'mNotAPervert!










I can't give it to you:rolleyes:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> wonder what i am


you are another great guy beyond words lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Once you have greatness beyond words where do you go ? and where are our likes,are they returning ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> you are another great guy beyond words lol


im awesome


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

> Haha  Silly aye, I understand measures being put in to stop people repping each other endlessly but you still can't rep someone after weeks sometimes until you rep someone else :laugh:
> 
> P.S. My rep didn't tip you over to the next rank :no:


No but one day I will and my life will finally be complete as I would have achieved anything possible that day. :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> im awesome


One day I will be awesome too


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> You have greatness beyond words
> 
> feels weird saying it like that lol


Yes! Man's at the top of the game


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@I'mNotAPervert! @IGotTekkers @Sambuca


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> What's above Skye's then? :lol:


Well I'm so nice and wonderful to all of u horrid men that a 'hover' over me is not required...just know this.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well I'm so nice and wonderful to all of u horrid men that a 'hover' over me is not required...just know this.


I certainly wouldn't hover over you. :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have greatness beyond words lol dun no fam.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I certainly wouldn't hover over you. :drool:


I certainly wouldn't advise u to mr latblaster


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I certainly wouldn't advise u to mr latblaster


You can call me Cyril...that's my real name y'know.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smith? Didn't u die of heart attack lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Smith? Didn't u die of heart attack lol


Yea, ok I'll choose another name.

How about Norman...?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Yea, ok I'll choose another name.
> 
> How about Norman...?


Wisdom...coz ur secretly ful of that ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Wisdom...coz ur secretly ful of that ?


Yes, my love.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a brilliant future, someone rep my ass quick!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

gearchange said:


> Once you have greatness beyond words where do you go ? and where are our likes,are they returning ?


Reputation and Likes are merging into a single (better) system with the next big forum upgrade.

There is no fixed date, but Feb or Mar this year is looking most likely.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

In for measuring the length of my e-penis 

Ooo splendid.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lorian said:


> is infamous around these parts
> 
> can only hope to improve
> 
> ...


I'm the last one.

Just saying...


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

splendid sounds better than greatness any way :clap:


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Reputation and Likes are merging into a single (better) system with the next big forum upgrade.
> 
> There is no fixed date, but Feb or Mar this year is looking most likely.


You sticking with Vbulletin then pal ?


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

I never even noticed this before!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Never noticed that before


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

2 from the top.. :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Never noticed that before.

ETA: Top rep me. Bow down.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I was actually wondering this myself, thanks for clearing that up!

Apparently I am a splendid one to behold, possibly because I have no head?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

What's mine say???

I'm on IPhone, can't see


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorian said:


> is infamous around these parts
> 
> can only hope to improve
> 
> ...


Im a glorious beacon of light


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> What's mine say???
> 
> I'm on IPhone, can't see


Says 'is a splendid bisexual to behold' mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Says 'is a splendid bisexual to behold' mate


Oh thank god! I was worried it may say something bad!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@Lorian How many rep points do I need to attain "greatness beyond words"?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> @Lorian How many rep points do I need to attain "greatness beyond words"?


I just super repped you. Check your rep status


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I just super repped you. Check your rep status


Yaaaaaay top rank :thumb: Ta very muchly mate, repped back 

e-penis = overdosed on viagra and cialis


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Yaaaaaay top rank :thumb: Ta very muchly mate, repped back
> 
> e-penis = overdosed on viagra and cialis


I think my rep points are pretty high, it's one of the perks of chatting sh1t on the board for 5yrs. I was going to rep you for something else anyway so it wasn't an abuse of repping power


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I think my rep points are pretty high, it's one of the perks of chatting sh1t on the board for 5yrs. I was going to rep you for something else anyway so it wasn't an abuse of repping power


Yeah you're top rank as well mate :thumbup1: Bloody hell my post count compared to yours despite the comparison in time as a member, think I use this forum a bit too much maybe :lol:


----------

